# リゾートとしても　有名な　アローラ地方！



## orpinchasov

What does the sentence mean? I'm missing some "be" verb here.


----------



## karlalou

Yes, you are right. It's not really a sentence.
It's just exclaiming "The area of アローラ!" with adjectives describing it that it's famous as a resort as well.


----------



## frequency

The Allora? region is famous per se, and also famous for a resort area.


orpinchasov said:


> I'm missing some "be" verb here.


Yes, maybe です・だ is omitted. リゾートとしても有名なアローラ地方だ！


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

"Alora which is also famous as a resort!"
This is a noun phrase, not a sentence. 
(I agree with #2 and #3.)


----------



## 810senior

> _The Alora region is well-known for a resort area._


I believe that translating it in the way that the be-verb is inserted in doesn't cause a problem at all.
Seems to me like this quote is appearing for a strong point to the Alora that is already pre-eminent for its resort, not a simply lined-up noun phrase.


----------



## orpinchasov

Thanks for the answers!

I understand what you mean.
What would you say the role of "としても" here?
Does it play the role explained here:
としても - Jisho.org
?


----------



## karlalou

This としても is different from the one explained on that page.
This one is made up with [として(=as)] + [も(=also)].


----------



## frequency

orpinchasov said:


> としても - Jisho.org


This としても is a one-word particle? or an idiom. jisho org says that it is particle, but I don't think so. It is referred to as rengo in this page.
Yours in the OP is thisとして. This is rengo, too.


----------



## SoLaTiDoberman

In order to understand the も, (too, also), you should guess something is implied in that context.

For example,
ポケモンの舞台として、またリゾートとして*も*有名な、アローラ地方！
Alora which is famous for Pokemen and *also* famous as a resort


By the way, I can understand the way of the interpretation in #5 very well.
Regarding to the meaning of the context, I agree with #5.
However, when I was asked in a Japanese or Kokugo exam, I would answer that it's a clause, technically speaking.


----------



## 810senior

としても could be understood as _even if_ as Jisho.org put some relevant examples on view when it is followed by some verb or adjective, but that is at least not _the case_(what comes after the としても is a common noun, resort) in here.



SoLaTiDoberman said:


> By the way, I can understand the way of the interpretation in #5 very well.
> Regarding to the meaning of the context, I agree with #5.
> However, when I was asked in a Japanese or Kokugo exam, I would answer that it's a clause, technically speaking.


私も概ね同じ意見なのですが、frequencyさんも言われたように、「で」や「です」などが省略された形という見方もできるので、noun clauseともはっきりと言い切れない気がします。


----------



## frequency

810senior said:


> 「で」や「です」などが省略された形という見方もできるので、noun clauseともはっきりと言い切れない気がします。


You know, we don't know the intention of the writer, so we don't know what kind of effect he or she wanted to make―omission or noun phrase.

The omission resulted in the noun phrase.


----------

